# Kamado Charcoal



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Has anyone used Kamado Charcoal before?

Basically, it's an almost smokeless charcoal made from hardwood and coconut shells. Burns super hot and clean.

Kamado


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

no i haven't but isn't that charcoal the one that comes with or suggested useage with the big green egg..?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

You can direct grill with it.

The site does a few different blends of Kamado for all types of BBQ or grilling.


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

I have used a bag of it a while back. It was pretty good lump. I mostly use Royal Oak as it is readily available and reasonably priced. My favorite is Wicked Good Lump but it is pricey. I only use it for competition cooking.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Go here: http://www.nakedwhiz.com/

They've reviewed that brand (and many others).

I'll second Wicked Good, particularly the all natural lump briquettes.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I tried some lump in a box not long ago, and found much of it was busted up too small to use. I never go wrong with Kingsford!


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Problem with the stuf is it goes too quick (for smoking). Indeed it gets mega hot, but that's the same with most good brick. It sucks for smoking, but is GREAT for direct/in-direct grilling.

As a matter of fact, I'm using it at this very moment to smoke some ribs. Sucks!!!! I've almost killed a half box.

[edit] Forgot the obligatory mention of the cigar that is burning... Ashton VSG Wizard - freakin' beautiful.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> I tried some lump in a box not long ago, and found much of it was busted up too small to use. I never go wrong with Kingsford!





DonnieW said:


> Problem with the stuf is it goes too quick (for smoking). Indeed it gets mega hot, but that's the same with most good brick. It sucks for smoking, but is GREAT for direct/in-direct grilling.


You both ought to try the Wicked Good Lump Briquettes. Very few damaged pieces at all, nearly the entire bag was usable. Also does very good for smoking. With all vents closed, my large direct-cook grill stayed hot (~300 F) for several hours after I finished my steaks. I've seen other testimony that a Weber Smokey Mountain smoker held a steady ~250 for 24 hrs with a little more than one bag of lump briquettes and ZERO maintenance.

Order here: http://miva.mainehost.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=wicked&Category_Code=bl (NOTE: They're out of stock for another few weeks)


----------

